# How do I undo " machine.inf" settings?



## Yukon Trooper (May 19, 2008)

I am having problems with my X-Fi being detected, so I came to this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23/problem-with-gigabyte-mother-board-and-sb-extreme-x-fi-card-187378.html in search of a possible answer. I tried the " machine.inf" settings found on this page, but they have not helped and I do not now how to undo this process. This method installs certain drivers, but every time I try and delete them in device manager, they reinstall themselves automatically on reboot. How do I go about undoing the " machine.inf" process found in this thread?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

To undo the change:

Open Control panel > 
Add new hardware > 
Click Next, let it search > 
Yes, I have already connected the hardware > 
Next, Scroll to bottom, Add new hardware device > 
Next, Install from list > 
Next, Select system devices > 
Next, select Have disk >
Point to the *ORIGINAL* machine.inf, scroll to "*Plug and play software device enumerator*" in the right hand column > 
Next and complete install.
Reboot.


----------



## Yukon Trooper (May 19, 2008)

It doesn't work. After I select the original machine.ifi (C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386) in "have disk", a list comes up with AMD, Silicone Integrated Systems, and VIA on the left. On the right list there is AMD-8151 HyperTransport(tm) AGP3.0 Graphics Tunnel.


----------



## Yukon Trooper (May 19, 2008)

Well I did a restore point and it's fine. All those drivers are gone and not reinstalling.

There should always be at least one "Plug and play software device enumerator" in system devices, correct? Just wanted to make sure, because I went into device manager and there is still one there, but I think that's the original one that's always there.

It's enumerator not emulator. Just thought I should point that out. :doh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, you're right - it's enumerator. Don't know where I got emulator from. 

And, yes, there should be 1 "Plug and play software device enumerator" in System devices.


----------

